# Nomos Metro - anyone regret its purchase?



## anaplian

I'm thinking of buying a Nomos Metro - the original model with the power reserve indicator. My core collection which I wear most are a black dial Omega Aqua Terra, an Omega Speedmaster Pro and a 35mm Nomos Orion. Although I think that I'd like a Metro I suspect that it's the kind of watch which needs to be seen in the flesh in order to decide whether one really likes it or not. Unfortunately the Metro seems to be in short supply with a nine month wait. I'm not sure whether I want to order one, wait nine months and then finally decide that it's not for me. 

So, has anyone bought a Metro and then decided that it's not for them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

The only thing I can offer is a first hand look at one a few months back (went back a day later and it was already sold and gone)...it is really, really nice in person. Of course fit and personal taste are very individual, but I liked it more in person than in pictures.


----------



## faiz

The more I see of it, the more I'm convinced I need it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

No. This is one that was easy enough to want to avoid in the first place. All watches look better in person, but if the overall design is just whacky (as this one is for me personally), then it wouldn't matter how up close and personal I'd get with it.


----------



## Sussexpaul

CM HUNTER said:


> No. This is one that was easy enough to want to avoid in the first place. All watches look better in person, but if the overall design is just whacky (as this one is for me personally), then it wouldn't matter how up close and personal I'd get with it.


I have a Metro and absolutely LOVE it! It's a beautiful watch and always maintains my interest. Very very happy that I bought this watch.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

The minimatik is next, although I may get the black Metro...not to sure yet... you wont be disappointed


----------



## anaplian

Thanks for the replies guys. Nomos have just teased an upcoming announcement of new watches on their Instagram feed. Think I'll wait and see what's coming...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

The Metro is really a love it or hate it watch, it's polarizing in both directions. Personally I love it; I think I can safely say it's my favorite right now. The only thing I would change is the hand wind movement, not because there is anything wrong with it, but because an automatic is easier to wear in rotation. I hope the minimatik makes its way to the Metro.

Obligatory pictures:


----------



## Nokie

I saw one in person and it looked much better than the pictures. 

But with that being said, it still did not have a good "flow" or clean look to me. Too much going on within the dial for my tastes, but it is really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I think the gray one looks really cool and is tempting. But because I have a large collection of watches and rotate through them often, the lack of quick set date keeps me from getting more Nomos watches with date.


----------



## asonstuf

I took this photo next to a Ludwig 35 mm. It's funny how the minute hand disappears. It's probably just a funny mix of lighting and flash


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

As far as I'm concerned with the layout of the dial you do make a point it requires a certain taste. 

Naturally I was drawn to the tangente and then to the tangomat as I thought anything under 39mm is a girls watch. I then started to read that they wear larger in person and unfortunately I was unable to try one on due to my location. As soon as I saw a tangente with a power reserve with a splash of red that changed the game! I knew i wanted a bit of colour as this will not be an office watch more of an everyday day off watch but I also thought I still need a bigger size. After all the confusion and pondering the relese of the Metro came at a perfect time. 

I got the bigger size, i got the colour, I got the award winning design and I also got the new movement.... so naturally I have nothing bad to say about the watch. Perfect in every area!


----------



## DanceCommander

such a unique watch.


----------



## cb23

Regret not buying it sooner more likely


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

I absolutely love my Metro datum gangreserv- I look for excuses to wear it. It's a pleasure to wear, has a date (which i personally prefer), and you won't see another one on the street.

I would say go for it if you have that "gut feeling". Nothing else will come close to scratching the itch you have for the Metro.


----------



## ludzki

I own a Metro Gangreserve too and it's absolutely magnificent. I do not regret my purchase the slightest. The watch is an absolute pleasure to wear and frankly it has made the rest of my collection quite dull. Buy it if you can.


----------



## Tugboat1980

I've never seen one in the flesh and living outside of Savannah, Georgia I doubt I ever will. Southeast Georgia isn't exactly a Nomos hotspot. I can say that it is definitely a non-traditional watch and I love it. I would think about one if I had the money. The one with the power reserve for me. I think the of-center power reserve enhances the slightly eccentric hipster vibe of the watch, and I think that's the key to appreciating the watch. If you like classic looking watches and only those then I can see where you would think it's weird. However, this watch is intended I think for design minded hipsters, or at least those that can appreciate the aesthetic. Nomos' marketing material even states it as so. If you love it I'd take the gamble. Nomos isn't one to not sweat the details that might make you reneg when seeing it in person. I took that gamble on a Club Datum sight unseen and don't regret it. You might check Chrono24 for one as well; that's wher I got mine.


----------



## Tugboat1980

Double post for some reason


----------



## Kal El

I'd say go for it.. I tried all 3 versions yesterday (original Gangreserve, the 38mm Datum, and Neomatik) and all of them are absolutely gorgeous. I myself was going for the original, but after trying all 3, the 38mm Datum with black dial is the one for me as I have a quite big wrist and both Neomatik & Gangreserve just look too small.


----------



## dinkerson

Ha, guess it all comes down to wrist size. I had the 38 Datum silver dial (which, by the way, is stunning-looking) but found it wore too large for my tastes and 6.75" wrists. I'm waiting on a Gangreserve.



Kal El said:


> I'd say go for it.. I tried all 3 versions yesterday (original Gangreserve, the 38mm Datum, and Neomatik) and all of them are absolutely gorgeous. I myself was going for the original, but after trying all 3, the 38mm Datum with black dial is the one for me as I have a quite big wrist and both Neomatik & Gangreserve just look too small.


----------



## macct

This was my first Nomos. I really like the unique design in such a wearable size. It has a lot of presence of the wrist without a huge case. The only negative is the date mechanism. I don't wear it daily and it is nuance to catch up the date, especially when it is more than a few days. I still enjoy the watch, and would highly recommend it. I know my next Nomos will not have a date.


----------



## duck2h

Love it.


----------



## imagwai

Tried this watch at Salon QP yesterday and now can't get it out of my head. I guess they don't come up on the pre-owned market that often.


----------



## dinkerson

Only ever seen a couple of the original gangreserve model come up for sale (and none in the past few months). You have a bit more chance of finding the 38 datum version used, I think, if recent history is anything to go by.


----------



## aaroniusl

I just ordered mine and can't wait for it to arrive. Seriously doubt i will regret it. Its seems to be the perfect addition to my current watches.


----------



## imagwai

Well I caved in today and ordered one too. This will be the most unusual watch I've owned but it really seemed to suit my wrist well when I tried it on.

I seem to be in for a long wait now. 2-5 months is being quoted by Iconic Watches.


----------



## jakeblixx

Just received mine a week ago today after a nine month wait. It was the first Nomos to catch my eye, and in the meantime I've bought two additional Nomos. First I bought a Tangente to hold me over until I got the Metro, and then I got bought the LE Club from Timeless. I'm a sucker for blue dials.

At this point I only regret buying the Tangente because it was a compromise. The Metro is incredible and totally worth the wait.

I love the gangsreserve indicator and the classic white/pearly dial. The grey is pretty gorgeous, but they need to do one with the gangsreserve because it's just such a fun feature so well executed with this quirky dial. Everytime I look at the watch I catch myself staring and thinking about each design decision that was made. It is a very thoughtfully designed dial despite its initial quirkiness.

Buy the original and wait, you won't regret it


----------



## faiz

Beautiful. I'd love to have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## thrichar

Couldn't quite get my head around the dial layout. It's very interesting but I still ended up buying an Orion after trying both on.


----------



## imagwai

imagwai said:


> Well I caved in today and ordered one too. This will be the most unusual watch I've owned but it really seemed to suit my wrist well when I tried it on.
> 
> I seem to be in for a long wait now. 2-5 months is being quoted by Iconic Watches.


Er... well I got notification today that my watch is in stock. I was expecting the full 5 months or perhaps longer, but they must have found an AD with one in stock. So it'll be here tomorrow! Can't say I'm overly pleased with having to pay the balance before Christmas, but on the other hand, wayhey! Now I just hope I like it as much at home on the wrist as I did at SalonQP a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## imagwai

imagwai said:


> Er... well I got notification today that my watch is in stock. I was expecting the full 5 months or perhaps longer, but they must have found an AD with one in stock. So it'll be here tomorrow! Can't say I'm overly pleased with having to pay the balance before Christmas, but on the other hand, wayhey! Now I just hope I like it as much at home on the wrist as I did at SalonQP a couple of weeks ago.


Well it arrived today. Lovely watch, but the slight disappointment is that I can't wear it yet. The medium-sized strap is too big for me, so have had to order the smaller size from Nomos. Although I have a strap I could use temporarily, the spring bars are too long, hence I need to wait a few more days before I can give you a wrist shot.


----------



## jakeblixx

I was in the same boat when I got mine. Had to wait an additional 5 days to get the small strap. Was tough, especially after the 9 month wait.

I also had mixed feelings about the timing just before the holidays... Oh well, Merry Christmas to us


----------



## BMWToronto

Congrats! I got mine one month ago in Vienna - I called over 20 places in Europe before my trip and one very nice store owner in Vienna had just received one. He even reserved it for me for two weeks without downpayment before I arrived in Vienna. IT gets a lot of compliments - and has been attracting attention from watch lowers - more so than my mil gauss!


----------



## imagwai

Small strap arrived today and it's finally on my wrist. Because it's relatively thin and not too heavy it wears very comfortably and sits well on the wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist - but the size and thin edges mean it has great presence, without looking too big for my wrist. Hoping this continues to grow even more on me. Looking forward to wearing it over the weekend.


----------



## Spunwell

imagwai said:


> Small strap arrived today and it's finally on my wrist. Because it's relatively thin and not too heavy it wears very comfortably and sits well on the wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist - but the size and thin edges mean it has great presence, without looking too big for my wrist. Hoping this continues to grow even more on me. Looking forward to wearing it over the weekend.
> View attachment 6210841


Congrats, the metro looks great on you!


----------



## imagwai

Spunwell said:


> Congrats, the metro looks great on you!


Thanks


----------



## metrocon

After months spent lusting after the Metro but being a bit wary of its size (I have 6" wrists), and not really wanting a date on it, they announced the neomatik version that's both dateless and smaller, and automatic to boot. I feel like they were reading my mind. I finally tracked one down and it arrived this week. Love the design, the fit and finish, all the details, and I feel it's an excellent size for my wrist.


----------



## Spunwell

That is absolutely perfect! ^^^^^^**^^^


----------



## metrocon

Spunwell said:


> That is absolutely perfect! ^^^^^^**^^^


Thanks! I agree, absolutely love it and wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## stumpovich

Great watch, but I don't love the date. I would want a power reserve model without the date, but Nomos doesn't make one I think.


----------



## aaroniusl

Still waiting for mine to come, long wait man..


----------



## bay

I am afraid I am in this boat now. I've been on the hunt for the perfect Bauhaus-ish dress watch. I bought 34 mm and 38 mm Max Bills (both too small and "dainty" looking -- will sell soon) and then a Nomos Metro Datum 38 Gangreserve. I don't know why I thought it wouldn't be too small, but I did, and it is too small. I think I'm just more of a 40+mm kind of guy (7.5" flat-ish wrist). So my search continues, and now I have to sell a bunch of stuff. 

The looks of the watch, and the quality, are really great, though. Maybe I'll have a look at some of their larger offerings.


----------



## aaroniusl

Just collected my Metro at the AD yesterday. Loving it so far! Feels very light on the wrist which I loves! Will be posting some pics later!


----------



## aaroniusl

I think the size of the Ahoi Atlantik should be just right for you!



bay said:


> I am afraid I am in this boat now. I've been on the hunt for the perfect Bauhaus-ish dress watch. I bought 34 mm and 38 mm Max Bills (both too small and "dainty" looking -- will sell soon) and then a Nomos Metro Datum 38 Gangreserve. I don't know why I thought it wouldn't be too small, but I did, and it is too small. I think I'm just more of a 40+mm kind of guy (7.5" flat-ish wrist). So my search continues, and now I have to sell a bunch of stuff.
> 
> The looks of the watch, and the quality, are really great, though. Maybe I'll have a look at some of their larger offerings.


----------



## aaroniusl

Here's some pics of my new Metro, my 1st Nomos and no regrets so far even though it is one of my most expensive purchase.

1) Such a beautiful watch


2) The watch on my wrist, it wears big despite the moderate 37mm case. Super comfortable though!


3) Beautiful caseback displaying DUW 4401


----------



## aaroniusl

Sorry if I sound excited because I am! Pardon the lousy photo quality, just took some snapshots during my free time.

4) Very slim case indeed


5) The leather strap and buckle are quite nice too


----------



## Nokie

I had to flip mine. Lugs just too long for a smaller wrist. Otherwise it was a great watch.


----------



## imagwai

I flipped mine too I'm afraid to say folks. No reflection on the Nomos though - the problem was entirely mine. Fantastic watch, superb quality, but in the end I'm quite a reserved guy and the Nomos does wear quite large on a small wrist. I figured it would get less wrist time than it deserved. Plus, what can I say, I have certainly been known to flip the odd watch or two in the past!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Nokie said:


> I had to flip mine. Lugs just too long for a smaller wrist. Otherwise it was a great watch.


That's surprising to hear; the lugs look quite short--especially for a Nomos.


----------



## imagwai

flyingpicasso said:


> That's surprising to hear; the lugs look quite short--especially for a Nomos.


Must admit, the lugs were not an issue at all for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## aaroniusl

Same for me.



imagwai said:


> Must admit, the lugs were not an issue at all for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## metrocon

aaroniusl said:


> Same for me.


Ditto for me. My 35mm Metro Neomatik measures about 42mm lug to lug, which is great for my tiny 6" wrist. My 36mm Ludwig Neomatik on the other hand measures about 46mm lug to lug, which while still acceptable, makes it wear much larger than the Metro.


----------



## aaroniusl

metrocon said:


> Ditto for me. My 35mm Metro Neomatik measures about 42mm lug to lug, which is great for my tiny 6" wrist. My 36mm Ludwig Neomatik on the other hand measures about 46mm lug to lug, which while still acceptable, makes it wear much larger than the Metro.


I saw the Metro Neomatik when I was collecting my Metro. Its a beauty too but the 35mm is abit too small to have presence on my 6.5 or slightly larger wrist.

Might go for a 36mm Neomatik sometimes in the near future as they are really beautiful watches.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

what can I say, I hate the thing!! ...........seriously love it so much I take photos of it and now own way to many watches. The date is one of the best parts. I love pulling this thing out after a few days and watching the date tick over and it's a pleasure to wind!


----------



## gasspasser

No regrets at all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

gasspasser said:


> No regrets at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sir, is one beautiful watch!


----------



## bay

aaroniusl said:


> I think the size of the Ahoi Atlantik should be just right for you!


Just saw this, thanks. Maybe I'll give that one a try! I do love the Nomos brand/look.


----------



## horolicious

I am regretting the sale of my Nomos Zurich Braungold. It was a watch I used in less active situations and for me that meant maybe once a week for dinner outings. 
Now, 3 weeks after the sale I miss having it on my wrist.


----------



## imagwai

Guy opposite me on the train to work this morning was wearing a Nomos Orion. Looked superb.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx

imagwai said:


> Guy opposite me on the train to work this morning was wearing a Nomos Orion. Looked superb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I've not had the pleasure of coming across another Nomos owner in the wild. Hope you struck up a conversation. I'd like to think any Nomos owner would be a bit of an enthusiast...


----------



## jakeblixx

Wanted to mention that I do not at all regret my Metro, but do regret the Tangente that I purchased to hold me over while I waited for the Metro. Now that I have the Metro the Tangente isn't getting any wrist time.

Should've just waited patiently, but it's not in my nature.


----------



## dhtjr

Any of you Metro Gangreserve owners bothered by the line/shadow on the dial, presumably created from the different curvatures of the crystal and dial? Is the line/shadow always visible, or just in certain lighting or angles?


----------



## aaroniusl

I am not bothered by it. I guess it only appears under certain lighting or angles because i see it only very occasionally.



dhtjr said:


> Any of you Metro Gangreserve owners bothered by the line/shadow on the dial, presumably created from the different curvatures of the crystal and dial? Is the line/shadow always visible, or just in certain lighting or angles?


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

thats like asking if someone who owns an FPjourne chrono bleu is bothered by the lack of anti reflective coating! of course they arnt... and I enjoy the line like moon crescent...it adds a 4th dimension!! lol


----------



## jakeblixx

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> thats like asking if someone who owns an FPjourne chrono bleu is bothered by the lack of anti reflective coating! of course they arnt... and I enjoy the line like moon crescent...it adds a 4th dimension!! lol


No doubt... The domed crystal is definitely part of the charm of the watch. I love the different ways that it plays with the light on the dial. It gives the watch depth and character.


----------



## Norway

I love the design of this watch with the Gangreserve. 

But I have small wrists (6.5) and wonder how it will look. I have read that the Tangente wears big, and had decided for the 35mm version. Before I started thinking about the Metro..

Does the metro wear smaller than the Metro? And I guess I have to get the small band... And 9 months wait..Not easy to decide, maybe I shall go for the Tangente after all?


----------



## makebread

Picked a 38 Datum up this weekend. I've small wrists - 6.25" - but it wears beautifully.
This is one of the finest watches I've ever owned. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

gasspasser said:


> No regrets at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is outstanding. I've been looking for an alternative strap for my gray. Mind if I ask who makes it? I just picked one up a few weeks ago to complement my Orion. Great watch. Did you use the same springbars or switch them to a smooth 20?mm bar?


----------



## dan4138

On another Nomos thread someone suggested that the Metro was Nomos' thoughtful and muted response to the asymmetry of the Lange 1. The more I think about it, the more I agree.


----------



## Emospence

stumpovich said:


> Great watch, but I don't love the date. I would want a power reserve model without the date, but Nomos doesn't make one I think.


Same. :/


----------



## kbg2289

I know nomos is the better watch, but I just got a cheap chinese ripoff of the nomos i wanted. There's no way im paying 2-4k for such a minimal watch.

Although I've seen them in person and they are very impressive from a movement and finishing standpoint.


----------



## flyingpicasso

kbg2289 said:


> I know nomos is the better watch, but I just got a cheap chinese ripoff of the nomos i wanted. There's no way im paying 2-4k for such a minimal watch.
> 
> Although I've seen them in person and they are very impressive from a movement and finishing standpoint.


I don't think you've gotten any replies to this before now because everyone here is speechless.


----------



## chris01

flyingpicasso said:


> I don't think you've gotten any replies to this before now because everyone here is speechless.


Well there is a reasonable point there. About 3 years ago I was seriously considering a Tangomat but was concerned about spending a lot on a watch that I might not be too happy with. I saw the Rodina, which is almost identical in configuration, except a bit taller, and at about 1/20 of the price. It was a very decent watch but I decided that the style just wasn't for me, in particular the angular lugs and the cylindrical case. So I sold it for almost zero loss and saved a huge amount of money.

That doesn't mean that I don't like Nomos, as I think they have a great range of beautiful watches. I have recently bought a Ludwig for my wife and I'm waiting for the Neomatik range to be generally available so I can go for a Ludwig or Orion. Not everybody can afford or justify the cost of the original, and the lookalike (not a fake) is a respectable alternative.


----------



## Baham

"There is hardly anything in the world that someone cannot make a little worse and sell a little cheaper, and the people who consider price alone are that person's lawful prey."

John Ruskin (1819-1900) - The Common Law of Business Balance


----------



## anaplian

The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten - Benjamin Franklin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

"Price is what you pay .. Value is what you get." - Warren Buffet


----------



## jesperss

Was trying to decide between a Metro and a Tangente 38. Seeing them online it appeared that the Metro would be the easy choice.

However, after seeing in person...the Metro just didnt do it for me like the Tangente did.


----------



## hahaha3111

I regret as it's too dressy for me with large wrist...


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I've always been impressed by the Metro whenever I see it in person, but I also don't want one.

- The shadow cast onto the dial by the crystal's curvature is very real and almost always visible.
- The dark-dial model has very poor legibility, due to both crystal glare (Nomos doesn't use anti-reflective coatings) and the low contrast of the thin silver hands against the dark gray dial.

That said, Metro owners tend to universally love it despite these flaws. It has a design that really "gets" some people, and if you're one of those people, you'll probably overlook those two major flaws. (I have some minor complaints as well about the design, but nobody cares except me.)


----------



## jakeblixx

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> I've always been impressed by the Metro whenever I see it in person, but I also don't want one.
> 
> - The shadow cast onto the dial by the crystal's curvature is very real and almost always visible.
> - The dark-dial model has very poor legibility, due to both crystal glare (Nomos doesn't use anti-reflective coatings) and the low contrast of the thin silver hands against the dark gray dial.
> 
> That said, Metro owners tend to universally love it despite these flaws. It has a design that really "gets" some people, and if you're one of those people, you'll probably overlook those two major flaws. (I have some minor complaints as well about the design, but nobody cares except me.)


I like the way the domed bezel reflects different light off of the dial. The changing light as you move your wrist makes it easier to observe the depth of the dial color.

I agree that the dark version is less legible, but I think the original Metro is pretty near flawless.


----------



## rpugh40

A bit late to this thread BUT I began lusting after the Nomos Metro back in 2015 when the original Q was posted. I finally pulled the trigger in 2017 and am very happy with my purchase. In fact, I sometimes wish I waited this long before pulling the trigger on several of my past purchases! It is a very classy looking watch that can be dressed up or down. I am typically a chrono wearer so the Nomos plays a much needed role in my rotation. Readability is off the charts and it is a functional piece of art. Kudos to the Germans on this one! Sinn, Nomos & Hanhart are a few of my favorite German brands.


----------



## imagwai

You revived an old thread. With the benefit of hindsight, I kind of regret *selling* my Metro now


----------



## rpugh40

imagwai said:


> You revived an old thread. With the benefit of hindsight, I kind of regret *selling* my Metro now


I'm happy that one did adorn your wrist! I'll remember your words if the thought of selling ever crosses my mind


----------



## franksf

I never regretted it and never will. It is my smallest watch but never looks small to me with the beautiful and multi layer/color dial (Is it cream, white, grey? or all at the same time?)
IT does stand out so much with the beautiful red tones and log polished links. Will never sell this one. Never.


----------



## franksf

franksf said:


> I never regretted it and never will. It is my smallest watch but never looks small to me with the beautiful and multi layer/color dial (Is it cream, white, grey? or all at the same time?)
> IT does stand out so much with the beautiful red tones and log polished links. Will never sell this one. Never.


Nevermind and please ignore this post (cannot figure out how to delete the post), i was refering to the Club 36.


----------



## imagwai

rpugh40 said:


> I'm happy that one did adorn your wrist! I'll remember your words if the thought of selling ever crosses my mind


Just picked up a Metro 38 Datum for a good price. So happy once more.


----------



## RazorFrazer

Having a hard time deciding between a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve and something a little more pricy like a JLC Master ultra thin Moon, silver datejust, silver Aqua terra ... This watch really did / does sing to me.


----------



## BigFatFred

This design is so quirky and I want one. There’s nothing like it around


----------



## nicholasnick

add me to the long list of owners who love it! I think the design is wonderful and competes with any at the price point.


----------



## mcnuonuo

BigFatFred said:


> This design is so quirky and I want one. There's nothing like it around


That's one of my concern of getting a 35mm Metro Neomatik. I am not sure if it's right cuz what's left in terms of uniqueness is the wire lug deigns and the hands. It's less fun than the very original one.


----------



## beanio

So many things about this watch I love but have not seen on other watches. There is nothing else on the market like it. It's not to everyone's taste, but I think it hard to deny the boldness of its innovation in design.


----------

